
No Messenger, I will request the desktop version of Facebook - pi-squared
For example in Google Chrome and Firefox for Android: Go to facebook.com &gt; click on the three dots at the top right corner &gt; Request Desktop site &gt; Click on Messages in Facebook &gt; Profit
======
herbst
Or you know just dont use it instead of always finding new hacks to keep it
somewhat useable. You are not doing yourself a favor.

